# End rows on Cotton fields



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got back from a 2500 mile circle down through the South and noticed that the cotton fields didn't have end rows. May I ask why? We also passed several peanut and a few corn fields that didn't have ends either. Thanks in advance for taking time to reply.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Might be irrigated. Also lot of times they also won't plant all the way to the edge of the field, thus leaving space to turn around that isn't as rough as a rutted up headland.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Good point. I thought about the flood irrigation, but most fields had some grade to them. Several did have pivots in them though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depending on who's growing the seed corn around here sometimes they'll leave 30 or 40 feet of headland and plant six rows along the road, about time the males rows are taken out they usually bush hog down the outside six rows. Some never plant any on the end rows.

We've had both edible peas and green beans around this year, the peas were planted with a standard drill and was planted just like normal, the green beans they never plant the end rows.

Between trips for fungicide or insecticide application or whatever, wouldn't be much left on the end rows anyway for the green beans. Everything for the peas was done from the air.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Never traveled far enough South to see Cotton Fields growing. That is something that is on my list to do., We plnt ed potatoes and never planted endrows for them because you had to Hill The Rows. If there would have been endrows you would have just wrecked the hills turning around on them anyway


----------

